# Driving Licence revoke new eye sight laws



## pinkyflynn (Jun 11, 2012)

Type 2 Diabetic for 32 years.

Hi, Can I just warn diabetics on this forum of a law that has recently been brought in to force by the DVLA meaning that all diabetics that have to have a Visual Field Test to regain their licence every three years BEWARE!! Even if your eyes have not changed at all (meaning your driving would be the same) the laws have now changed, as of 1st May 2012 the scope for visual field test results have changed to bring them in to line with the EU Laws! this means my husband has lost his driving licence, he has been driving for over 25 years with no so much as a knocked wing mirror and now the laws have changed (which he didn't find out until he received a letter from DVLA saying he can no longer drive).

We want to appeal as even his optician says his eyes havent changed in ten years cannot believe it and no one even knows of these new laws.

My partner had his visual field test on 26th april (late due to no appointments) and the laws changed 1st May. 

Im sorry if I am going on but right now we feel completely lost, my partner has diabetic neuropathy and cannot walk more than a few feet with out pain so without his car he is housebound............at 48 years old!


----------



## Steff (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Pinkyflynn and a warm welcome to the forum sorry to hear about your husbands plight right now, sorry I cant help much as i dont drive so am not upto speed with DVLA and such like, hope someone comes along and helps you out,all i can suggest is you take a look here at the driving/DVLA part of the forum see if anything there helps you  http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=17


----------



## ypauly (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I am glad you have bought this up as my 3 years is up in october and I would love to know exactly what hoops I will have to jump through.


----------



## zoeynewman (Jun 11, 2012)

was looking online for info and couldnt find much but this is what I have found (most recent stuff)

March 2012 Update
The DVLA has revised their application form for people with diabetes renewing or applying for a driving licence for the first time. The forms have been redrafted to take into account the expressed concerns of people with diabetes and organisations for them. The intention is to clarify what people are expected to report when applying for or renewing their licence. The redrafted form is being tested at the present time.

There still does not appear to be any news on the inclusion of night hypos as the two severe hypos during the previous 12 months that can result in a licence being revoked or not granted.

In the meantime, it seems grossly unfair for people to lose their driving licence as a result of the forms which are now being redrafted. The need to redraft seems to be an admittance that the original forms lead to confusion, so surely decisions should be delayed until the new forms are available.

The DVLA have announced that are to bring forward amendments to key driving regulations involving people with diabetes, following an earlier EC directive. The move comes after a ministerial announcement last month that prioritised the rules on driving and diabetes for October this year, and will allow diabetics that treat their condition with insulin to apply for Group 2 category vehicles licences if they can meet specific criteria and have an annual independent medical assessment.

In addition, they will have to show sufficient control of their diabetes through the use of a blood glucose meter that has a memory function that can record blood glucose levels for at least three months before they put in their application.

It is thought that the regulation changes could also have an impact on the assessment criteria for people with diabetes that apply for a licence to drive cars and motorbikes, which are class 1 vehicles.

Simon O?Neill, director of care and advocacy at the charity Diabetes UK, commented "Individual medical assessment is the only fair and rational way to judge a person?s fitness to drive. Diabetes UK believes that all people with diabetes have the right to drive if they can prove their medical fitness." The charity is hoping to meet with the transport minister Mike Penning to discuss the changes

Hope this helps.
Makes me worry because I would love to learn to drive.
If there going to take peoples licences of them they should give other means of transport like free bus and train pass or something.
Ever so sorry to hear about your husband.
I know people who have epilepsy  and are still allowed to drive :S


----------



## trophywench (Jun 11, 2012)

Well the law changes and we are stuck with it; and ignornace of the law is no defence.

So if you stick 2 wheels into Scotland with a blood/alcohol limit of 55 you'll potentially  get done for drink drive, because their limit is now 50 and not 80, as it is in England.  Cos they've just changed it.  And I'm not sure because we were on hols when they did it, but I very much doubt they publicised it in England.

And the Visual Field Test is for anyone having an eye test, not just diabetics.  Cos my husband who isn't diabetic and doesn't need glasses, had it when he had his last eye test 2 years since - it had been 10 years and now being over 60 we both thought it was about time he did it.  So if you can't pass it, anyway, and you do drive, I presume your optician has to tell you not to drive.  Same as he would if you had eg cataracts which affected your vision or peripheral vision.  I've no idea really.

I do of course have every sympathy (honestly) but I'm afraid it isn't the job of either the law or your optician to keep you mobile, notwithstanding whatever health probs you may have.


----------



## pinkyflynn (Jun 12, 2012)

I do of course know that the law is the law!!what I'm saying is that the government in all it's wisdom have 'copped out' and changed OUR uk laws which have been perfectly good for god knows how many years to come in line with EU laws and now people who's eyes and diabetes were perfectly well on April 39th 2012 cannot now drive on 1st May 2012. 

There was no warning no optician knew of the new laws and still don't! Even the Royal College of Opthamologists didn't know! Our MP didn't know (he did send me what he said was the latest paper, which was about the hypos and blood testing). 

My ex partner has now got another visual field text booked for Thursday this week so hopefully things get better. I just really don't for the life's of me understand how someone can stop a lifetime of incident free driving after 5 minutes of having your head stuck in a box staring at a red light. When I last drove (last night) I could actually move my head and eyes to see around me. 
I and my ex partner will not give up we will fight this just need some backing, it's not just for us it's for each and every diabetic that's being discriminated against right now, they wont be happy until no diabetics are driving at all it seems! It's not fair and it's definately not right!


----------



## pinkyflynn (Jun 12, 2012)

30th april* sorry (angry)  xxx


----------



## pinkyflynn (Jun 13, 2012)

Just realised I put type 2 diabetic he is actually type 1 insulin dependant diabetic 32 years! We still no further forward by the way, except that his next vft is tomorrow. 

Has anyone else had problems like this with eyes not just hypos? The hypos are going to lose the most diabetics true licences but the vft will also lose alot. 

Something needs to be done and fast before they ruin more people's lives. 

Thanks 

Ann


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2012)

Hope things go well tomorrow pinkyflynn. I changed the type to 'Carer/None' as it is your husband with Type 1 and it helps people make appropriate responses.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's the up to date requirements http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/medical/ataglance.aspx

Click on download at a glance then click on visual.
Doesn't look to me as if the rules have changed. Perhaps your partners eyes have though.

Or perhaps DVLA have made a mistake.


----------



## roadrunnerrob (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi to everyone,my first forum post, be gentle with me please. I have been applying for my license renewal since April. Finally sent for vft 4 weeks ago(FAILED). New legislation meant had new specs made just after the test. I am told good control is key. We are all aware perfection is not possible, but honestly this is not the cause of me having as much laser treatment as is safe, i am concerned what was.
                               I drove for a living and rely on my ability to drive, so armed with new binoculars, sorry specs i go again after an appeal, to retake the vft on the 9th november. Best wishes to everyone with these worries. It helps to share them....


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Rob, welcome to the forum  Hope the test goes well on the 9th!


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 29, 2012)

This 'Visual Field Test' is it the test where you look into a screen (with one eye covered) and you have to click a button when a blurr occur's on the screen?


----------



## ypauly (Oct 29, 2012)

Where do you have to go for these tests? I have just had my anual retinopathy check and usual eye tests would that not be good enough?


----------



## roadrunnerrob (Oct 29, 2012)

Hellos back, thanks Northerner, 
   Austin it is a machine where you stare at a little red dot and small green dots flash all over the enclosed screen.


----------



## roadrunnerrob (Oct 29, 2012)

hi ypauly, i was requested to attend an opticians by dvla, but i changed the test place to my hospital eye clinic. This is where i recived the laser treatment.


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes thats the one. I like doing that one as it reminds me of 'space invaders' and I always get a high score on that one.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2012)

ypauly said:


> Where do you have to go for these tests? I have just had my anual retinopathy check and usual eye tests would that not be good enough?



Rob has to have the field vision test due to having had laser treatment.


----------



## megga (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh bugger, i had eyelid lift last year as i have OPMD, i would have lost my licence for sure as my field of vision was impared. Hope its good enough now as i have to renew my licence this year, and if i loose it i loose my job, then the house will be next. There's always something to worry about, and they wonder why depression is linked to diabeties


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2013)

Well if you can't see you can't drive it's a certain fact, I'm b as a bat without my glasses (well I can see but certainly not well enough to do anything useful at all, let alone drive!)  (for which you also need eyes in the back of your head these days, which is equally tricky for everyone LOL) BUT there and many various degrees of what you can see and what you can't - so don't cross that bridge until after you've had em tested, is my view.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 14, 2013)

I think someone is getting confused here.  The VFT should only be required if you have a notifiable eye defect (like Glaucoma in both eyes) or have had laser eye treatment (like for diabetic retinopathy):



> If you have notified the DVLA of any eye condition that may affect your driving capability, the DVLA may ask you to have an extra test done at the opticians of their choosing.


 from http://www.adlamandcoomber.co.uk/services/visual-field-testing-to-dvla-requirements.html

Taken from the guide for completing form DIAB1 from the DVLA website:
However, if you have had laser treatment in both
eyes, (or in the remaining eye if you only have one
eye), for any diabetic eye disease or another eye
condition (please do not include corrective surgery
for short sightedness) you will need to fill in section 2.

Section 2 is the read a number plate and the VFT requirement.
In particular from DIAB1 on-line: Question 5.
Do you have cataracts or any corneal dystrophies e.g. Fuchs
Yes/No
in both eyes (or remaining eye if one eye only)?
If you have answered YES to Q5 and have had your eyes tested within the last 6 months, please take the visual
acuity certificate to your optician to complete. If you have answered NO, DO NOT return the opticians certificate.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 14, 2013)

This link is very helpful as well http://www.optometry.co.uk/news-and-features/features/?article=3473


----------



## StephenM (Jan 15, 2013)

I personally think the government made a big mistake when they starting issuing licences to age 70. Over the years they have added to notifiable conditions and illnesses. However this relies on people notifying them. A full medical report should be required on the issue of a provisional licence and a number of times before age 70. The way some people drive hereabouts a psychological report would not go amiss either. This all might be unpopular but probably better than focussing on certain groups.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 15, 2013)

StephenM said:


> I personally think the government made a big mistake when they starting issuing licences to age 70. Over the years they have added to notifiable conditions and illnesses. However this relies on people notifying them. A full medical report should be required on the issue of a provisional licence and a number of times before age 70. The way some people drive hereabouts a psychological report would not go amiss either. This all might be unpopular but probably better than focussing on certain groups.



What gets me is that none of it is based on statistical data.  How many accidents are caused by hypos? compared to how many are caused by alcohol consumption?  Do you need to inform DVLA if you drink?  We are supposed to be responsible adults so there should be no problem informing the DVLA of a notifiable condition (if it was clear).
What evidence do you have to support your ageist opinion?  Maybe you would have everyone over 70 forced to wear baggy cardigans, slippers and a tattoo on their forehead saying 'Beware - over 70'.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> What gets me is that none of it is based on statistical data.  How many accidents are caused by hypos? compared to how many are caused by alcohol consumption?  Do you need to inform DVLA if you drink?  We are supposed to be responsible adults so there should be no problem informing the DVLA of a notifiable condition (if it was clear).
> What evidence do you have to support your ageist opinion?  Maybe you would have everyone over 70 forced to wear baggy cardigans, slippers and a tattoo on their forehead saying 'Beware - over 70'.



I know many people in their 70s who are far fitter and more capable than many in their 50s, and some of the worst drivers are in their 20s and 30s. I think it is far too arbitrary to base things on a particular age milestone these days.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I dunno if Stephen was being ageist - if he was I'll join you in bopping him one though.

What I think is everybody without exception ought to have to have their eyes tested every say 5 years, in order to retain their licences anyway.  No idea why you aren't required to provide medical proof that you can see properly before you even get a licence in the first place?  What does 'Read that numberplate' tell anyone about their peripheral vision? - and you've been driving for months at that stage anyway (admittedly with someone qualified, but who says they can see?)

But I think the prob might be worsened by people just not being able to afford new glasses.  Esp on a pension.  My lenses cost an arm and a leg before I invest in frames.  Hard getting old ones reglazed, opticians really don't like doing it.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 15, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> I think someone is getting confused here.  The VFT should only be required if you have a notifiable eye defect (like Glaucoma in both eyes) or have had laser eye treatment (like for diabetic retinopathy



After feeling slightly worried about this thread a simple explanation has been given.....

Thanks.....


----------



## StephenM (Jan 15, 2013)

Ouch! OUCH!!! I was not being ageist just stating the age laid down by the government where they first recheck a person?s fitness to drive after they receive their licence. Peoples' honesty cannot be relied upon. As Trophywrench points out a diabetic may have a very comprehensive eye check but everyone else just has to read a number plate at 25 yards. Someone I know has now been told not to drive as a new optician did a field test and found they had tunnel vision! I was just suggesting everybody?s fitness to drive should be properly assessed when they apply for their first provisional licence and at intervals thereafter. Age is no guide. I know of someone who had to be stopped in their 40s with early onset dementia and someone who is a highly competent driver in their 90s. Our local paper has ~6 people each week who lose their licence due to drink driving ? a number of these after an accident. Should they not have a rigorous medical?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2013)

Apologies Stephen, I misinterpreted - I agree with what you say.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 15, 2013)

> but everyone else just has to read a number plate at 25 yards.



The law has changed, the new rules apply to everyone.
http://www.optometry.co.uk/news-and-features/features/?article=3473


----------



## FergusC (Jan 18, 2013)

Optometry Today - page not found


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2013)

No - I couldn't find it either (I mean they couldn't when I clicked on the link LOL)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 18, 2013)

Here you go http://www.optometry.co.uk/news-and-features/features/?article=3473

Web site had been changed so in a new place


----------

